# Cedar Creek Cinema II - The System



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am designing our new fully dedicated HT room now (thread here) and hope to get started on it within a month or so... if all goes well.

I figure I may as well start looking now for my system. 

Speakers... the most important part of the system and I will have nothing less than Martin Logan's across the front. I have my eyes on some used ReQuest at less than $2000 (preferred) and some others in the less than $3000 range. If I could keep the front LCR at $3000 max, that would be good.

The center will be a used ML center or possibly the Motif new... same as I had previously.

Surrounds... not sure. These are not nearly as critical to me... and I may just pick up something really inexpensive. Not sure if I am going 5.1 or 7.1 just yet.

Subs... I'll have to move The Pulse to the HT room (see sig link) and then I will probably do a dual x 2 x 18's IB system. That way I have a LLT and IB in the HT room. 4 x Fi 18S4's should work nicely.

I will probably pick up a used receiver for the preamp... nothing fancy. I will most likely only be running one HDMI cable to the projector for Blu-ray/DVD only. Or I may end up adding an HD satellite receiver out there. I'll probably go ahead and run a pair of HDMI cables to the projector. The receiver should be able to handle the surrounds.

I will have 4 EP2500 amps ... one for the front mains and one for the center w/ a channel left unused. Then one for each sub system. I already have one for The Pulse, so I will only need 3 more. Or I may can find a good used multi-channel amp for $500-600 and then I will only need one EP2500 to go with the one I have now.

Source... if oppo will hurry up with their BD player... I'll probably get it, otherwise a Sony 350 or 550.

Front Projector... Sanyo has some really good deals going on their new stuff, but I may find a good deal on something use also. I want to stay at less than $1500. 

Screen will be a painted wall... I suppose Black Widow unless there is something better for fully controlled lighting. 

I will pick up the necessary acoustic panels from GIK. I have a few ideas, but need to get my room designed and laid out first.

Seating will be from Ultimate... 3 front row recliners, 4 back row.

Tentative

Speakers - Martin Logan LCR / not sure on surrounds just yet.
Subs - DIY LLT and IB
Processing - Inexpensive Receiver for Preamp and powering surrounds.
Amps - Behringer EP2500 x 3 plus the one I have now... or one multi-amp and one EP2500 plus the one I have now.
BD Player ???
Front Projector ???
Black Widow ?
Remote - Universal MX-980
Acoustic Panels - GIK Acoustics
Seating - Ultimate Home Entertainment Berkline Recliners

I got a long ways to go. :whew:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Again!!!:rolleyesno:

:bigsmile:

:spend::spend:

How about the Emotiva XPA-3, only $499.










* Number of channels: 3
* Amplifier Class: Short signal path A/B
* Output design: Triple Darlington with On semi-conductor output stages
* Differential Drive: Dual Differential input
* Types of inputs: Both Balanced (XLR) and Un-balanced (RCA)
* Type of outputs: Audiophile quality 5 way binding post
* Display type: Digital status indicators

* 200 watts RMS/channel into 8 ohms, all channels driven
o 3 channels - 8 ohm = 200 watts per channel
o 2 channels - 8 ohm = 225 watts per channel
o 1 channels - 8 ohm = 300 watts per channel

* 4 ohm rating:
o 3 channels - 4 ohm = 300 watts per channel
o 2 channels - 4 ohm = 400 watts per channel
o 1 channels - 4 ohm = 500 watts per channel

* THD+N at rated power output: 0.007%
* S/N ratio: >100db
* Frequency response: 10 to 120Khz (-3db) and 20 to 20 (with less than .15db deviation)
* Gain structure: 32db
* Transformer size: 1600VA Toroid
* Secondary capacitance: 60,000uF
* Weight: Approximately 70 pounds
* 17” W x 7.75” H x 19” D


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Have you considered an acoustically transparent screen w/ the speakers behind?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Not really. With the ML's, no matter which ones I buy (of the ones I like), I will need to space them about 12' apart for my room size... and I will be sitting about 12' back, which is about right for a ML setup. It would be hard to setup a screen that is 12' wide. I could do that for the center, but I would rather save the money and paint the wall.


That Emotiva would work great Rodny... and the price is on the money for sure. 300 wpc @ 4 ohms would be plenty.

I am also looking at some demo Purity's, which are powered already. If I go that route, I may take the difference of the $500 I would save on the 2 amps, buy a little better receiver or even some Emotiva separates for the center and surrounds. I have some good options right now.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I will be sparing nothing with this setup... ML's are in da house again!

Spire (Front):










Matinee (Center):










Clarity (Surround):


----------



## mjbuoni (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Sonnie,

I'm just wondering what your thoughts are on the sound quality of the EP2500's driving your Martin Logan's... 

It seems that most serious audiophiles rule out using pro amps for serious 2-channel listening. But the specs and measurements seem to indicate low noise, low distortion and respectable damping factor and slew rate. Besides the fan noise, what else is missing that one would get in a much higher priced hi-fi amp?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have never used the EP2500's on my ML's. The last ML's were powered by a NAD T785 Receiver. These will be powered by an Onkyo 876 Receiver. However, I believe the EP2500 would do a fine job. The Spire ML's are pretty easy to drive with their powered woofers, so an EP2500 on them would be overkill.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

mjbuoni said:


> Besides the fan noise, what else is missing that one would get in a much higher priced hi-fi amp?


A fancy nameplate and audiofool cred.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds like you are going to have a beautifull set-up Sonny. I have never heard ML's, I should check some out sometime.


----------



## mjbuoni (Jul 8, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> I have never used the EP2500's on my ML's. The last ML's were powered by a NAD T785 Receiver. These will be powered by an Onkyo 876 Receiver. However, I believe the EP2500 would do a fine job. The Spire ML's are pretty easy to drive with their powered woofers, so an EP2500 on them would be overkill.


Thanks, Sonny. I may end up using dual bridged EP2500's to drive my LS6's until I have enough money to get something better. I have the amps just sitting around from a sub build project that fell through...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would definitely give them a shot if they are just sitting there. Check out the fan mod if you haven't already.

TC... ML's are literally audio nirvana to me. I don't think I could ever own anything else again and be satisfied.


----------

